# Kings in the surf?



## bigD. (Feb 12, 2018)

We will be vacationing from Houston to Fort Walton Beach the week of July 22nd! What is the likelihood of catching king fish from our kayaks in the surf? Never tried before and we do not have foot peddle drive yaks. Any help with gear, bait, techniques and how far to paddle out would be great!

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Simonj31 (Mar 6, 2014)

In the actual surf, probably not. At least a couple hundred yards out from the surf. Slow troll a cigar minnow on a wire leader with a treble hook. Plenty of youtube videos on how to rig that up. Most local bait shops will have them too.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Kings, Bonita, Spanish, Sharks, Sailfish....all possible close to shore slow trolling, live, dead, or lures.

catch 'em up.


----------



## Kcurtisjr (Feb 14, 2016)

You don’t need a peddle drive kayak to catch fish. A slow troll and a good presentation will put fish in the kayak all day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AdrenB (Jun 20, 2017)

DAWGONIT said:


> Kings, Bonita, Spanish, Sharks, Sailfish....all possible close to shore slow trolling, live, dead, or lures.
> 
> catch 'em up.


Tarpon also...


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

I have seen an entire school of kings less 50 yards off shore of course they were being chased by dolphins and proceeded to destroy every pompano rig I had out.


----------



## bigD. (Feb 12, 2018)

I’ve got a few Abu Garcia 6000 reels. Will these get the job done, or do I need something heavier? How much line capacity is needed?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diggety (Dec 31, 2016)

bigD. said:


> I’ve got a few Abu Garcia 6000 reels. Will these get the job done, or do I need something heavier? How much line capacity is needed?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've used the same reels without a single issue. They're just fine


----------

